# In Before the Downpour - E. River Report



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Launched at the ramp at 8am to overcast skies, calm winds and the start of the incoming tide. Trolled down just past the boat docks to get to a creek mouth to work some top water on the shoreline. Threw a Yozuri walk the dog with no action. Saw some action on the top by the grasses and worked the grassy area but still nothing.

Trolled back through "Area 41" with still no hits. Trolled back and worked the boat docks with a Rapala top water plug. No hits on this side either. It was nearing 840 and would have to start heading back to the ramp. Trolled back and removed the skunk with a nice fighting 15 1/2" spec.

Made another pass and quickly hooked up with a larger 19" spec. Headed to the ramp and off to work.

As soon as I rinsed off the reels and yak - the skies opened for 10 minutes of heavy rain. Perfect timing. That would have been cold getting hit with this rain while on the river.



















chest2headandglassy.blogspot.com


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice catch! I need to move a bit further to the east, Specs before work 
would be great.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice. I've been wanting to get down there. I'm hoping puppy drum will be there too.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Now everyone knows those couldn't be fish from the Elizabeth, they look way too healthy 

Pretty work and some nice looking dinner. I had some Sunday night but they came from the LCJ and the Lynnhaven, still good though. 

Those guys are like the Pups right now, just about everywhere you normally look for them ...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

You know Jay B, the specs I've caught in the E do look fatter than the few I've caught at Lynnhaven Inlet or at Chix this year. All these guys have gone back in the drink to grow up to be citations. Wife still not sold on eating fish out of the E so I haven't had a chance to clean em and see what's in their bellies.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

I have seen the same. I fish the southside down near the locks and it seems the specks out of the E have a bigger waistline than the ones out of Rudee. Gonna fish the lynnhaven tonight and hopefully catch something to compare to.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The difference in the "waistline" is the availability of forage. The Elizabeth, especially towards the head of the river near the locks is full of quality food like Mullet so the fish don't have to work too hard to feed themselves whereas places like Lynnhaven, Rudee and other open areas they working harder to chase baits but that's just my theory.

As far as eating fish from the locks end of the river they do have different colored gills due to the color of the water they live in but that doesn't mean they're not good to eat. I've worked on the river for over 34 years near downtown Norfolk and I can tell you it's a lot cleaner than it was back "in the day". I also have been eating fish from the river for a long time and haven't noticed any difference and certainly am healthy. Besides it will always be better meat than you'll find at Hardees, Micky D's, Capt. D's or KFC. 

See you on the water ...


----------

